# Any good notation applications for iphone?



## Resoded (Jan 24, 2013)

I usually record my ideas by humming them or whistling them directly into the phone, but that's impossible for me to do at work or at school without coming across as a complete madman. So I was thinking, is there any good applications for iphone that you can recommend were I easily can note down my ideas for later?


----------



## toomanynotes (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought Notion for ipad... the developers are committed to updates..
There's nothing else..the rest swim with the fishes...


----------



## Rob (Feb 26, 2013)

short answer is no... I have all of them, Notion included. After an initial excitement the severe limitations made me use it less and less, eventually completely dropping it.
what I do is manually writing music on an app called "noteshelf", comes with pre-made music staff paper, as well as other stuff, and you can import your own paper via photo... on ipad it's very handy, don't know the iphone version though


----------



## mducharme (Mar 5, 2013)

This one is very reliable, haven't had any crashes:







~o)


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Mar 5, 2013)

mducharme @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> This one is very reliable, haven't had any crashes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got one of those also! Dating back to 1974. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------

